# Banking job on WHV



## newsense (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I am arriving in Australia in the next month on a working holiday visa. I have 3-4 years experience in the UK in banking operations roles (specifically derivatives, not don't mind working in other areas). 

Do you think on a WHV I will be able to find some sort of temp banking operations role? Are there many of that sort of job around at the moment? What sort of hourly rate should I be looking for?

I thinking most likely Sydney, as I figure that's where I have the best chance of success.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I reckon it could be tough getting a bank job on a WHV but you never know and if they're just at a time when they could do with some temps, no harm in asking around.

Plenty of finance houses in Sydney apart from the banks and also plenty of temp agencies, think it's George Street that a few of them are in, or if not try Pitt street which runs parallel, the two main streets running down to the harbour.

If you're staying in a hostel, have a look for copies of TNT and The Word as both will have sections on work and might even be another pocket size mag called Job Search or something like that.


----------



## newsense (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Wanderer, 

Thanks for the reply. I do have a couple of other questions:

1. Entering on a WHV (British Passport), will I receive ANY physical visas or stamps in my passport, even just small entry stamps? I ask because I have been travelling for the last few months and have literally zero space left in my passport - I have just enough space for the Hong Kong exit stamp (where I am currently based). My understanding is that the Australia visa is electronic, but if any space IS reqiured in my passport this is quite a big factor for me as it means I need to sort out a replacement passport prior to arrival. 

2. What areas would you recommend to live that are not too expensive, bearing in mind I'll be looking for work most probably in CBD? I am moving with my girlfriend, so would be looking either for a studio apartment or shared double room in a flat/house. Any idea of costs?

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry for delay, missed seeing that you had posted again.
1. You'll need to get a WHV sticker put in your Passport, just to show that you have a permit to work.
There's apparently an Immigration desk at Sydney Airport _[if it's open when you arrive - separate from check in area I understand]_ where you can get those or otherwise a trip into the Immigration office in the CBD as it is for arrival in other cities.
They can probably put the sticker on any old page I imagine _[other than your ID page of course]_ or maybe on inside of back cover if nothing there.

If you do not want it on an old page covering stamps or it cannot go on back cover and you have run out of time for a newbie, you'll still be able to arrive on the old one and just make getting a new Pp first thing on your list and when you have it, head into the Immigration ofice with old and new passports and you'll be able to get the sticker in the new and if it is a different number they'll probably update their records so there is no confusion when you're ready to leave.

Sounds like you're up for getting a new Pp while here or if it can be done in HK quickly, one there - all a bit stupid the renewable thing now that a lot of countries do have electronic scanning!

2. Not much idea on costs re flat or house shares etc. and it'll vary significantly I'd expect but at a guess, possibly you ought to be able to get something reasonable enough around $200 - $300.
Flatmates.com.au - Australia's biggest free site for flatmates, share house, share accommodation in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. and Free Local Classifieds | Stuff for Sale, Jobs, Cars, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney are probably worth a look.

You'll probably find it hard to get something until you do arrive and Sydney Terraces and Classic Buildings :: Save money share townhouse for backpackers. might interest you [ not too far from CBD] and Alfred Park Hostel [ in www.bugaustralia.com] is a quieter more homely style place just at back of the Central RS, there being a heap of more expensive hostels on the CBD side of the RS.

In addition to the sites, check out the Real Estate section of the Sydney Morning Herald, Saturday edition and possibly Wednesday for Board Ads too as there're possibly plenty of older people in Sydney in houses bigger than what they need and you might find something of value.

The YHA hostels near front side of Central RS, [Central and Railway Square] and maybe a few others like Wake-up [right opposite the Station] have notice boards with a lot of info and you might even find something that way too.
Even ask some of the desk girls/fellas as some can be travellers themselves and they might even know of possibilities.


----------

